# Man: The Image Of God



## C. Matthew McMahon (Apr 2, 2006)

Man was created in knowledge, righteousness, and holiness with dominion over the animals. The image of God is not IN man, man IS the image of God. 

April 2, 2006
The Imago Dei (The Image of God), Genesis 1:26, 2:4-27, 
by Dr. C. Matthew McMahon
http://www.christcovenantrpc.org/AudioSermons.htm


----------

